# My wife is fighting covid!!



## Ken N Tx (Oct 23, 2022)

She has had it for a week now..Mainly upper respiratory..Doctor prescribed 3 medications and a medicated inhaler..Hopefully she will be better soon..


----------



## Mike (Oct 23, 2022)

Oh dear Ken, I hope that the medicine is working and
that she gets better quickly.

Mike.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 23, 2022)

I hope so too, Ken. Did she receive an anti viral treatment?

Remember the basics of rest, good food and plenty of fluids and make sure she gets all three.

Also, look after yourself as well.

All the best to both of you.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 23, 2022)

Sending out prayers for you both.  Stay strong.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 23, 2022)

Prayers for a successful outcome.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 23, 2022)

Sending positive thoughts and hugs to both you and your wife, Ken.


----------



## Della (Oct 23, 2022)

So sorry, Ken. It sounds like your doctor is on top of things, here's hoping this week she turns for the better.


----------



## oldpop (Oct 23, 2022)

I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Kika (Oct 23, 2022)

Wishing you both the best for her quick recovery.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 23, 2022)

*Best wishes for a speedy recovery! *


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 23, 2022)

Hope she recovers soon!  Covid can be a tough one...


----------



## Pappy (Oct 23, 2022)

Take good care of her Ken, and you stay safe from getting it yourself. Hugs to both of you.


----------



## Pecos (Oct 23, 2022)

Sending positive thoughts and wishes for her recovery.


----------



## Devi (Oct 23, 2022)

Hope it doesn't last too long, and that she heals quickly.


----------



## Jackie23 (Oct 23, 2022)

Sending good wishes that she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Lara (Oct 23, 2022)

Oh no, my heart goes out to her. Be super careful Ken. My daughter, unknowingly, brought covid with her from Asheville in a June visit this year. I was her only caregiver, inside with her, for a little over a week and then I caught it from her (even though I was vaccinated and wearing a mask).

My other daughter in Emerald isle walked my dogs for me and left groceries (and flowers) at the door. She didn't catch it from me but 2.5 months later both she and my Son-in-Law got it. She's 40 and he's 50

My Emerald Isle daughter recovered about the same as me and as my Asheville daughter but my Son-in-Law suffered twice as long with some serious complications. He refused to go to the hospital. One night he was barely able to breath and it scared him into thinking of going to the doctor in the morning. I pleaded with him not to wait...but my morning his breathing improved so he opted to gut it out.

He continued to feel super tired/weak another couple of weeks but finally recovered fully after more than a month. His recovery would have been easier and quicker had he gone to a doctor. I'm so glad Mrs. Ken is under the doctor's care...but you stay safe!


----------



## JustDave (Oct 23, 2022)

I hope your wife recovers fully and soon.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 23, 2022)

I hope she gets better real soon Ken! Take good care of yourself too.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 23, 2022)

Stay strong, cool ol' guy.
Take good care of yer lady, as I know you will

Praying for you both


----------



## Been There (Oct 23, 2022)

Ken——Any chance you would tell us the name of the medications?

I wish your wife well. If she has any issues with breathing, please don’t wait to immediately take her to the emergency room.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Oct 23, 2022)

Hope she's feeling much better soon. Hang in there.


----------



## MountainRa (Oct 23, 2022)

Sending hope for a speedy recovery


----------



## Jules (Oct 23, 2022)

Hope your wife is on the mend. Take care of yourself too.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 23, 2022)

I hope your wife gets some relief from her symptoms soon and can feel better.
Sending good wishes, your way~


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Jace (Oct 23, 2022)

Best wishes for her speedy and complete recovery!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2022)

Oh dear, that is stressful for both of you, Ken.
I hope the meds make her feel better and that she begins to recover as soon as possible!
Take care with yourself, too!
You can see we are all rooting for both of you.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 23, 2022)

My prayers sent for her recovery. Take care of yourself also, Ken.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 23, 2022)

God bless her Ken and you as her caregiver.  Hope she's on the mend real soon.


----------



## Remy (Oct 23, 2022)

Sorry to hear that. My stepfather had it at 92 and was feeling very bad but has fully recovered.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Owlivia (Oct 23, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


> She has had it for a week now..Mainly upper respiratory..Doctor prescribed 3 medications and a medicated inhaler..Hopefully she will be better soon..


  Adding my prayers and hopeful thoughts for her full recovery very soon.  Take good care of yourself, too.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 23, 2022)

Sure hope she kicks this fast!


----------



## Moon Rat (Oct 23, 2022)

Sorry to hear this. I hope she gets better soon. Keep us updated, please.


----------



## IKE (Oct 23, 2022)

I'll keep both of you in my thoughts......if there's anything I can do just give me a shout you know I'm only a couple of hours north of you straight up I-35.

Keep us posted on her recovery.


----------



## dseag2 (Oct 23, 2022)

I know she is in good hands, Ken.  Sending good thoughts your way for her speedy recovery.


----------



## DaveA (Oct 23, 2022)

Hope your lady is well soon.


----------



## mrstime (Oct 23, 2022)

Hope she makes a full recovery!  DH and I had it last year just before we were to get the 2nd booster. Thank goodness we had the 3 shots and first booster so we weren't terribly sick, no one lost his appetite.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 23, 2022)

Ken, I'm sorry to hear about your wife, I'm sure you both are very concerned.  Hopefully the doctor's treatment will help her feel better soon and have a full recovery.  Sending love and healing wishes for her.  You take care too, my friend.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 23, 2022)

May she recover quickly and fully.  Saying prayers for you both.


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2022)

Keeping her in my prayers.


----------



## Wren (Oct 24, 2022)

Echoing everybody’s comments and thinking of you both Ken


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 24, 2022)

Thank you all for the well wishes...She is recovering nicely...


----------



## charry (Oct 24, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


> Thank you all for the well wishes...She is recovering nicely...


thats good news ken

ive just heard my 96 year old mum is not well from the last effects of the double jab they gave her 
god knows why they are still pumping her with this muck

she never sees anyone or goes anywhere.....


----------



## Pepper (Oct 24, 2022)

Hope wife feeling better today


----------



## CarolfromTX (Oct 24, 2022)

Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 24, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


> Thank you all for the well wishes...She is recovering nicely...


Thanks for the update Ken, that is good to hear.  Hope she has a full recovery soon.


----------



## Lara (Oct 26, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


> Thank you all for the well wishes...She is recovering nicely...


Whew


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2022)

I hope that your wife has continued to get better, all week, Ken,
and that you are feeling well, too.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 2, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I hope that your wife has continued to get better, all week, Ken,
> and that you are feeling well, too.


Thank you, she is about 99%..


----------



## Mike (Nov 2, 2022)

Great news Ken, I am happy to hear this.

Mike.


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 2, 2022)

Best wishes and good luck to you both. If she's 99% she's fine! I'm still not 99% after having it in April 2020!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2022)

-Oy- said:


> Beat wishes and good luck to you both. If she's 99% she's fine! I'm still not 99% after having it in April 2020!


Gosh, @-Oy- 
I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## twinkles (Nov 2, 2022)

get well wishes to mrs ken--i had it memorial day with p-monia---i got shipped off to i solation --i stayed there for 10 days---worse treatment i have ever had


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 3, 2022)

Mike said:


> Great news Ken, I am happy to hear this.
> 
> Mike.


She will be venturing out today to get groceries and birthday gifts..


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


> She will be venturing out today to get groceries and birthday gifts..


that's great news, sounds like she's fully recovered..


----------

